

Top 20 post on Hacker News - The stats - christeso
http://christeso.com/top-20-post-on-hacker-news-the-stats

======
scorpioxy
Interesting to see how 50% are using Chrome. I guess firefox is no longer the
geek's browser it used to be.

------
jdp23
A useful data point, thanks for sharing!

~~~
christeso
welcome.

